
Facebook reactivated my account and posted my SMS rejection against my will - tzakrajs
Please take a look at these images and explain why Facebook reactivated my account and posted my &quot;No&quot; rejection to my feed contemporaneously? I deactivated my account for a reason!
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;UTecw
======
kevinday
Facebook has a nearly unused feature where if you send it a text message, it
posts it for you. When mobile phones that didn't have a web browser/facebook
app were more common, this was how you did mobile status updates.

[https://www.facebook.com/help/125384024209252?helpref=faq_co...](https://www.facebook.com/help/125384024209252?helpref=faq_content)

------
dingo_bat
It's kind of funny. I wonder what you thought would happen by responding "No"
to an automated message.

~~~
wingerlang
Nothing usually happens.

------
C_Marie
I think you all are missing the point. How many accounts are reactivated in
the way tzakrajs described, without the users true intention to reactivate?
Those numbers are handed to advertisers, analysts and shareholders as “active
subscribers,” a metric upon which the company and its advertising services are
valued. Just food for thought. It was no accident.

------
ezekg
Image link for those on mobile:
[https://imgur.com/a/UTecw](https://imgur.com/a/UTecw).

------
damm
I get random idiots trying to login to my facebook all the time. Maybe they
think they have my email address (I doubt that) or maybe they're just trying
to hack and see if your password is weak

Facebook authentication is pretty big so owning a FB account can be a bonana

~~~
Spooky23
Don’t underestimate stupidity.

I was a early gmail person and got a good username. I’ve had the following
happen:

\- An Attorney send me surveillance video of a accident involving a company
bus.

\- Lots of spam associated with a guy who test drives cars every weekend.

\- Some factory manager sent a zip file with a vpn client, and a list of
passwords.

I could go on.

~~~
5555624
I've gotten song demos, recording contracts, lease agreements, company
financials, and more.

In only one case, do I know the "correct" email address and I notify the banks
and realtors of his correct email address. (It helps that he is in South
Africa, so the .za is usually a giveaway.) For the singer/songwriter, I've
actually been asked for my opinion on a song demo. For the company financials,
they actually ignored me and told me they had the correct email address until
I told them I was not "Josh." (I had to look them up and find out who was on
the Board.)

------
codegladiator
Why didn't you delete your account and just deactivated ?

------
equalunique
F

------
grawprog
Facebook's like that. It does all sorts of shit you probably don't want it to.

Try contacting them and tell them to delete your account. I have no idea if
this will work but it might be worth a try and in future don't link your phone
number to internet accounts unless you want bullshit like that.

